# LB2614 not starting



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, new issue 

after getting my PTO working and driving it around to reattach my mower. I turned it off. But then needed to started it up again to adjust the tractor position.

I can hear the solenoid click but nothing else happens. Checked clutch linkage and it appears to be correct. Looked for something amiss and all I can see is this blue wire with a yellow butt splice on it with no wire coming out of the butt splice. I cannot find any corresponding wire. Is this a clue to what’s wrong?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Most likely a safety switch problem (not making adequate contact). Your transmission neutral safety switch should be the first one to check. Hold your keyswitch in the "start/crank" position and jiggle the shift levers to try to get a better connection. If it cranks, replace the transmission neutral safety switch or bypass it. 

I don't know what other safety switches your vintage tractor may have, but you should know. Bypass them one at a time.

It might also be your starter solenoid hanging up. Give it a light rap with a hammer.

It might also be a bad battery connection, OR a bad ground connection. Clean them up and try it again.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

While you are at it, either braze up or replace the the muffler pipe, it has a hole in it (in your picture).


----------



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Good catch SidecarFlip

sixbales, it’s strange, it has to do with the engine decompression wire. If I take the slack out of it then it turns over fine. Can’t see a safety switch on that. Haven’t permanently adjusted it yet. But will do so.

Thanks guys.


----------

